# Anybody use ModEngergy battieries??



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

IIRC ModEnergy systems aren't designed for EV use - they're for slow, constant draw; or rapid discharge and short use.


----------



## TheSeeker (Mar 19, 2008)

> *Applications*
> ModEnergy® products are targeted at markets currently served by Lead-acid batteries, and new applications which require large high-energy rechargeable batteries. Specifically, ModEnergy® Li-ion batteries are aimed at industrial, defense and space applications requiring five hundred to several thousand Watt-hours of stored energy.
> *:: Near term industrial applications include:*
> 
> ...


Looks out of date, but still seems that they intended for their tech to be used in cars. Anyway, aren't EVs high load short duration applications? My commute is 20 (highway, high speed) or 30 (back way, lower speed) minutes each way. Plus a short hop to get lunch. With the ability to provide continuous high power drain for up to an hour, wouldn't that be plenty for most commutes?


----------

